# Using a chainsaw to cut rail road ties



## Remmy122 (Dec 30, 2011)

any concerns I should know about? They would be left over from the railroad.

If the chainsaw is a bad idea any other suggestions?

Also I know when I did my eagle scout project there was a concern about using railroad ties near water sources. Is this still true for todays railroad ties? my project wouldnt be near the water but I could see them being helpful in keeping my property from getting washed out by a small drainage creek in the back yard. Thanks!


----------



## lukem (Dec 30, 2011)

Remmy122 said:
			
		

> any concerns I should know about? They would be left over from the railroad.
> 
> If the chainsaw is a bad idea any other suggestions?
> 
> Also I know when I did my eagle scout project there was a concern about using railroad ties near water sources. Is this still true for todays railroad ties? my project wouldnt be near the water but I could see them being helpful in keeping my property from getting washed out by a small drainage creek in the back yard. Thanks!



I've cut them with the chainsaw many times before.  Just watch our for the metal "S" in the end and any leftover stakes.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 31, 2011)

The really tarry ones will make a mess of the saw. You need to cut them so just expect some time to be spent with solvent afterwards.


----------



## oilstinks (Dec 31, 2011)

Sure to be some gravel in cracks too. Rough on a chain keep some files handy.


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 31, 2011)

Doing a lot of this?  Maybe a carbide chain....


----------



## smokinj (Dec 31, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Doing a lot of this?  Maybe a carbide chain....



Have you seen the price tags on those?....lol


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the new 3/8 Picco Duro is pretty reasonable.  Was less than $50 a loop IIRC.  Cutting ties I think it might be worth one as he'll be stopping to sharpen _very_ frequently.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 31, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a good price!


----------



## rwhite (Dec 31, 2011)

I have found the older ones  cut pretty well even with a crappy chain. I just found the crappiest chain I had, sharpened it some and cut a few. I left the chian hanging on the garage wall incase I ever have to do it again. Ties are full of gravel and will ruin a good chain in short order. +1 on the cleaning afterward as well, that tar/creosote junk plugs everything.


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Jan 5, 2012)

Ties can have a lot of dirt or gravel in the cracks.
Use a skill saw with cheap blades or a carbide blade, still relatively cheap.  It will only cut part way through. Cut from all 4 sides in a straight line. Then finish center part with hand saw. 
 I have done this with a about 6 ties and it goes fairly fast.


----------

